# Eleocharis vivipara



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi,
I have Eleocharis vivipara in the background of my iwagumi tank. It is a plant that grows a lot (too tall) and at this time I have some doubts on how maintain it. How do you maintain this plant? (trimming or disinter and replant? )

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

vivapara is meant to grow tall, and Amano uses it as a full tank-height background for iwagumis and wood+fern scapes. You can trim it like a stem plant I believe.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I have had it get more bushy than tall, because of all the little plantlets it produced on the leaf tips. Just take the scissors and give it a haircut.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

All I want to do is to maintain the form of Eleocharis in background.I will trim as "haircut"  Thank very much Steven and Werner

Greetings from Spain


----------

